# HDTV connecting to PC audio problem



## Bobokun (Oct 23, 2008)

Currently I have a computer hooked up to a dual monitor setup and a Samsung HDTV which I use to watch TV shows and movies with. The HDTV is mirroring whatever I have on my main monitor. The problem I have though is every time I want to turn on my TV to watch something I have to change the audio input to samsung like This. I'll have to change it back when I turn off the TV as well. Is there a more efficient way to set this up to make it automatic or any other way to setup my system to make my life easier? Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No. It's working as designed.

You can try setting the Samsung as the default. But that will likely still have issues if the TV is powered on/off after Windows loads. 

There is no way of having Windows switch the audio "on the fly" whenever the TV is powered on/off.


----------

